# Table de mixage Ipod?



## AG041196 (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

quelles sont vos impressions concenrnant les tables de mixage IPOD? Y a t il des marques ou des modèles à éviter ou bien faut-il tt simplement oublié l'idée et acheter une table normale?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

La qualité de fabrication et leur ergonomie est pas ce qui se fait de mieux.
Ca reste convenable pour animer des petites soirées entre amis.

Si tu tiens à mixer avec des mp3, je te conseille plutôt de te tourner vers un boitier d'interface relié à ton ordinateur avec un logiciel.
Aujourd'hui, tu as le choix et la qualité de fabrication vaut de très bonnes tables.

Je dis pas ça pour le fun, j'ai une Ecler.  

Et rien ne t'empêche de brancher un iPod dessus.


----------



## Z... (2 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement, au niveau mixage, il y a un truc qui m'a tapé dans l'oeil quand je l'ai vu:rateau:.
C'est (très) cher, c'est aussi gros qu'une PSP, ça fait baladeur MP3, et ça a un disque dur de 120 G0. 
Mais le plus intéressant, c'est qu'on peut mixer (et visiblement les effets sont très diversifiés) : il s'agit donc d'une table de mixage plutôt performante qui tient dans la main. (batterie chargée, on peut mixer durant 5 heures).
Le seul hic est donc le prix : 700uros.
Vu sur le site de colette (Eshop/Design/Hi-Tech/Pacemaker Tonium)


----------

